# Blue screen error after replacing CMOS battery



## rahulpatel112 (Jun 21, 2016)

I have two problems with my desktop. 1. CMOS battery down hence date and time reset every time after PC shutdown. 2. Display does not appear with beep sound.

I have tried by cleaning RAM slot inserting again but doesn't worked. Then I replaced CMOS battery, second issue resolved but blue screen error comes.Also tried by reseting bios from bios setting but doesn't worked.

*i.stack.imgur.com/RhJCa.jpg
*i.stack.imgur.com/Ccf3q.jpg


----------



## Lincon_WD (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi rahulpatel112, 

I'd suggest you  to check the hardware connections again.

If the problem still persist, is there any error message when the blue screen of death (BSOD) appears? If yes, when does BSOD occur? 

Example: A few minutes after switching ON the computer or during playing a specific game? How often are you getting the BSOD? Can you force a BSOD? If possible, please provide a snapshot and the specific error message.

For the meantime, I’d suggest you to change clean boot settings that may help you to solve the issue. 

Please refer the below link for Clean boot settings

*support.microsoft.com/kb/929135 

Hope it helps.


----------



## madhu (Jun 21, 2016)

The issue seems to be more related with hardware configuration!!! Do you have a backup of bios configuration / settings, the bsod is prominent after your bios reset right!!
Try to re configure the bios and check once!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2016)

rahulpatel112 said:


> I have two problems with my desktop. 1. CMOS battery down hence date and time reset every time after PC shutdown. 2. Display does not appear with beep sound.
> 
> I have tried by cleaning RAM slot inserting again but doesn't worked. Then I replaced CMOS battery, second issue resolved but blue screen error comes.Also tried by reseting bios from bios setting but doesn't worked.
> 
> ...



You mean date and time still resting ? If so you've issues with your motherboard.


----------

